# Can This Be Anxiety?



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I have been having these symptoms for over a year and they come and go. They went away for a while but are back lately.Here is what happens...It only happens when I am in a "one on one" situation w/ someone...esp at work. If I am in a group, I am fine. I might be talking w/ one person and start to suddenly feel flushed, light headed and slightly faint. This feeling puts me in a panic like I might lose control and faint in front of that person. It is short lived and I get through it. I am 45 and never had this problem til past year or so..Have had IBS symptoms on and off since age 19 (after starting birth control pills and after losing both parents...also grew up w/ alcoholic father). Anyway, would love to hear anyone's input on this or if anyone can relate to my scenario....or could it be peri-menopause ladies?? Have not been to a doc yet but thinking of going if it keeps up.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

that sounds like the begining of a panic attack.i get these alot.as for the woman issue you would have to ask one







.george


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks george...are your panic attacks related to the same situation or something different? Are panic attacks different then anxiety? Do you take meds for it? I don't want to have to take drugs...last resort.thanks...


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

yup, i take meds for it. they cna get bad and i need the meds to help get over them.my panics get brought on by certian situations like,being away from a tolet or stuck in traffic,things like that.panic attacks are differnt but related to anxiety.im not 100% sure on that as im not a doctor but just a victim.good luck.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

There are also many other symtoms of panic attacks but those sound just like mine. Any ringing in the ears? or chest pain? Panic attacks are not exactly the same as anxiety. I've suffered with them for 20 years now but as on meds and they help alot. My were so severe, I thought I was having a heart attack and rushed to ER. Every time it was a panic attack. It helps to take a deep breath and try to put the feeling out of your head and concentrate on something else. (easier said then done) Also some of those symtoms can be peri-menopause, like hot flashes and stuff. As a woman, that is the approximate age to start have strange symtoms from menopause. But if I were to guess, it sounds more like panic attacks. Good Luck


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks for your input....where would I start first for help? My internist, gynecologist or straight to a psych? I work at Kaiser in OB/GYN so I'm thinking of first getting a blood test to check my hormone levels for pre-menopause. Which kind of doctor did you guys see first? I also have tapes from Mike that I have never used...originally got for IBS and Relaxation techniques. Will try those too.


----------



## Reena (Jan 20, 2005)

Have you tried self talk when that happens? Tell yourself that you are NOT trapped. THat you can end the conversation at any point you want and consciously relax your muscles and take a few calming breaths. Reassure yourself that you are just fine and will be just fine. See if that helps you thru. I have had panic and anxiety for a number of years and it sounds just like what I do when I feel trapped in a one on one situation. Mention it to your regular doc and see what their opinion is. Reena


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks Reena...I have tried that and it sometimes delays the feelings or stops them completely. I also try to just not think about it but as you know...it's unpredictable. I never use to be this way so it's very frustrating for me. I'm not stressed about my job so I don't understand why it's happening. also read that peri menopause & lack of hormones can cause sudden anxiety feelings. I just want to know that I won't actually pass out from one of these. That is now my biggest fear when it happens. I read somewhere else that someone has had these for a number of years and hasn't passed out yet. I hope it's true.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Texbear, 1st go to your gyno for blood work and an exam. The blood work call tell if you are going into menopause. If I were you, I would go to my regular MD or even your gyno and usually they will prescrip something for your panic attacks. Doctors know alot about them these days, not when mine started 20 years ago. They will prescrip the best medication for your condition and the good part is you don't have to stay on it forever. There are very good medications for panic attacks that you can just get off of when you want. Good luck and if you want to know more about panic attacks you can e-mail at lscaldino###yahoo.com. Good luck


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Also Texbear I forgot to mention, you will NOT pass out from them no matter how bad you feel. Always remember that.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Linda,I suffer from panic attacks and Bad IBS D for years. Now I take Buspar and have my life back to normal. Iam from northern NJ. Where are you from in Jersey?Got to love the snow we have been having??Take Care,Robin


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Robin, I'm from central Jersey and the snow is really looking yucky now. Did love it at first, looks so fresh and clean but as it melts, it's too messy. I suffer from IBS-C and it drives me crazy. Looking for a good drug that can help me go every day. Zelnorm did not work at all for me. I guess everyone's system is different. So I'm still looking for that wonder drug. lol.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Linda,I take my kids to Great Adventure in Central Jersey. IBS C is different them IBS D. Mine is anxiety induced so Buspar really helps and I also take Donntal a antispasmodic that calms my tummy. The Donnatal is a extend tab so it stays in your system 24 hours and you never have problems with getting up in the night to go to to the bathroom. Don't give up searching if I found the right medication so can you. Good luck! Take care were suppose to get a lot of snow Thursday...


----------

